# Cute patchwork baby dress



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I think this is so cute and a good way to use up leftover yarns! 
I am *trying* to get the pattern, but don't know if she will send to USA/scan and email. 

Wish I was smart enough to figure stuff out by looking at it, cuz it doesn't look all that hard... 

I have a country baby in mind for this already!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

That is soooo cute!!!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

If you take this pattern, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-tunic---baby-dress








and simply divide your stitch count for the multi colored squares at the bottom, mix in a few seed stitch squares, leave off the waist tie and substitute a few rows of seed stitch, it could be very similar.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very cute dress! Maybe one day I'll have a little one to knit it for.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Extremely cute, but there are no girls in this family.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Ana, what's that Kevin Costner movie quote...If you knit it, they will come..


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

You are so smart! Thank you!

Now me, I would have knit a bunch of little squares and then had to sew them all together... :doh: That's why I need a pattern. LOL 



hercsmama said:


> If you take this pattern, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-tunic---baby-dress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That is so cute.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

KansasFarmgirl said:


> You are so smart! Thank you!
> 
> Now me, I would have knit a bunch of little squares and then had to sew them all together... :doh: That's why I need a pattern. LOL


Thanks!
Glad I could help.:happy2:


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

In case anyone is interested, I found the pattern for this little dress a couple places, but the best price was for $4.20 on Etsy. It has four sizes: premie, newborn, 3-6 and 6-12 months. 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/161084...dress&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Could anyone answer a quick question for me, please? 

This pattern calls for DK yarn. I don't have any, but I have LOTS of fingering weight. I didn't want to have to buy yarn when I have a _huge _supply of pretty colors of the fingering. 

The baby I want to make this for is only 4 months old next week. 

I want to make the dress in the largest size, 6-12 months. If I use the fingering weight, would it just make the dress a bit smaller than if I used the DK? Cuz I think that would work out fine, but I'm not sure...?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

That dress is just adorable. 

You could use double strand of the dk and fingering. If you use just one strand, Im not sure if it would make it smaller, I think likely just thinner.

I knit a shirt one time with fingering and I think size 8 needles. The needles were way to big and not recommended at all for that size yarn. It surprisingly came out good. It was just light weight, which I actually preferred.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

double the fingering yarn. as long as you reach gauge you should be fine, fiddle with needle sizes too.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you! I'll give it a try.


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

Thank you so much for the pattern link:banana:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

There are several cute patterns there!


----------

